# Figure 8 Race



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hello all

Upon a vedio tape review of the figure 8 race, I would like to file an offical protest!!!!!! Caught on tape was our winner Micro Racer using reverse two times that I saw, and one time cutting the track. Hmmmm makes you think! Just one use of the reverse was the differents between winner and losing.


I will be putting the video up soon!
Tang ( the real winner of the 2009 BRP figure 8 race!)


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh gezzzz I will make sure I have pleanty of cheese set out for the next race to go with all of this whining :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK cool


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> Hello all
> 
> Upon a vedio tape review of the figure 8 race, I would like to file an offical protest!!!!!! Caught on tape was our winner Micro Racer using reverse two times that I saw, and one time cutting the track. Hmmmm makes you think! Just one use of the reverse was the differents between winner and losing.
> 
> ...


 
Told You He was short tracking it  Revers is never allowed unless You are running a reverse flag ???


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

TangTester said:


> Hello all
> 
> I will be putting the video up soon!
> Tang ( the real winner of the 2009 BRP figure 8 race!)


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Told You He was short tracking it  Revers is never allowed unless You are running a reverse flag ???


I had a flag on my car - the Confederate flag


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

good grief.... In my eyes MICRO is the Winner, TANG is the Weinner!!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Tang probably doctored the video. I didn't see any of that on the video I took!!!!:tongue::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

martian 710 said:


> Tang probably doctored the video. I didn't see any of that on the video I took!!!!:tongue::wave:


That's good stuff.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

here you go....the key points in the video to watch are at the 2:18 and 3:04 for the use of reverse and the short cut at 6:11. There is another black car on the track, and they do short cut, but at the same time you see my car fly out of the ball park, you also hear Freddie say the same thing. 
Those who dont know Micro Racer is in the all orange car.
Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Good thing NFL officials didn't review the race....Tang next time throw the red flag for a review


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*It's a sad day...*

When someone has enough time on their hands to watch a video and document times... 


No matter what happened, MICRO has the trophy!!! And it looks good!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm just glad that Tang didn't post a video of me and a goat.....never mind


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

A win is a win :thumbsup: And MICRO has it for 1 year. Even if He did cut a lap or too. Next year Freddie will have a baseball bat to handle the short trackers :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Tang for posting it :thumbsup:Those BRP cars sure can take a beating.


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Thanks Tang for posting it :thumbsup:Those BRP cars sure can take a beating.


My thoughts exactly. Must be the guy who makes them knows what he's doing.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank You :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I thought this race was for fun. 

It's one thing to joke around, but when you call out "all the infractions" that's just ridicules. 

I forfeit the trophy, and will bring it to the 1st summer series race - Where Bud (who obviously believes I cheated via the audio) can hand it over to who he believes is the winner.

I was just as shocked as everyone when I was announced as the winner. I was a lap down 2 seconds into the race, and Pat had 4 laps on the field by the 4 minute mark. (notice how Tang who was not TQ started first)

Since the video stopped at the 8 minute mark, you don't get to see my car's front end get hosed, and the car unable to go strait.....

This obviously is much more important to Patrick then it is to me.

TangTester is the winner of the 2009 Figure 8 race.:wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I agree, give it to him so he stops crying.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro, if you were TQ, why did Tang get pole position?? If I were you I'd re-run the race, the start was incorrect. Maybe Freddie could chime in and let us know how this infraction could have taken place....


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

you got to love the internet


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I sence there is some type of "luv" between Tang and Bud... I once heard about this stuff on Howard Stern.....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Very funny you guys, if you can't make up your minds I think the trophy should go to the person who was third.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

GREAT VIDEO...WHY WAS IT CUT SHORT???
WE SHOULD DO THAT AT THE END OF EVERY SERIES.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
I THINK WE SHOULD GIVE THE TROPHY TO THE MARSHALS...ALOT OF RUNNING GOING ON.:freak:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

video was cut short becasue my camera ran out of memory

I agree about the marshals, Although I did get one with my car.....In the main I think at the end I get hit by Logan........That was a hard hit.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It was for FUN and Micro is the winner :thumbsup: However I thought I won


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bret - Do you have an un-edited and full version of the fig 8 race? I would like to post on my web site if you do!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bret - Do you have an un-edited and full version of the fig 8 race? I would like to post on my web site if you do!


I have both the road oval main and Figure-8 main on digital tape. I'll have to see if I can find an adaptor to download it to the computer. I'm guessing it can be done.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

un-edited  What ???


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Figure 8 racing, LOL. One of these days we will need to make some race dates with our Nothern BRP Brothers & Sisters. We'll bring the Bar b Que!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds GOOD :thumbsup:


----------

